# Cypripedium rascal



## Hakone (May 1, 2008)

today :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

Very nice I cant wait to see a photo of your area when they're all up.


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Very nice I cant wait to see a photo of your area when they're all up.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I like that one! The extra narrow lip in particular is really cool.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2008)

Very nice - I like Rascal.

Tom, Rascal is a very heat tolerant hybrid. It grows well in Baltimore.

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2008)

Nice Cyp.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2008)

Bug's-eye view! Thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2008)

Super Cool Hakone!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2008)

fundulopanchax said:


> Tom, Rascal is a very heat tolerant hybrid. It grows well in Baltimore.
> 
> Ron



Well, I'll just have to get a hold of one then!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Lovely cyp.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Interesting!


Ramon


----------

